# Intel integrated VGA not detected



## Urlyin (Oct 4, 2007)

info for Intel 82845g, HP OEM ... error = Unknown architecture


----------



## Weer (Oct 4, 2007)

I think someone took over Urlyin's account..


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 4, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> info for Intel 82845g, HP OEM ... error = Unknown architecture



Are you trying to install drivers and that is the error you are getting?  And I am assuming you got the latest drivers from here?


----------



## Simri (Oct 4, 2007)

Samme here

HP Compaq nc6320

Integrated: Intel 82945GM Graphics Controller

    Graphics Processor Properties:
      Video Adapter                                     Intel 82945GM Graphics Controller 0 [A-3]
      BIOS Version                                      Build Number: 1295 PC Dev    03/08/2005
      GPU Code Name                                     Calistoga-GM
      PCI Device                                        8086-27A2 / 103C-30AA  (Rev 03)
      Bus Type                                          Integrated
      GPU Clock                                         250 MHz
      RAMDAC Clock                                      400 MHz
      Pixel Pipelines                                   4
      TMU Per Pipeline                                  1
      Vertex Shaders                                    1  (v2.0)
      Pixel Shaders                                     4  (v2.0)
      DirectX Hardware Support                          DirectX v9.0
      Pixel Fillrate                                    1000 MPixel/s
      Texel Fillrate                                    1000 MTexel/s

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fkrgn/

Driver: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Production Version 14.31.1.4864  08/24/2007


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 4, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Are you trying to install drivers and that is the error you are getting?  And I am assuming you got the latest drivers from here?



Thanks Linkin but I was reporting to W1zz that his app GPU-Z does not detect the onboard intel graphics card ...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 4, 2007)

Could be the driver, or something disabled the IGP somehow or a conflict.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2007)

please look at the forum this is in .. 

yeah intel integrated vga isnt detected yet. just ati and nv for now


----------

